# Baldor Series 15H Password reset



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

SCR said:


> I've got an older Baldor series 15H210-E vfd that hasn't been used for a few years. Previous owner password protected parameter set but has no idea what his password was. The 5-digit password hint is 22957. I started a case with ABB tech support 10 days ago, and haven't received an answer. Does anybody know how to crack that password reset number? Any help greatly appreciated.



Ask him who was born on 22nd of Sept 1957 :biggrin:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The 15H Baldor drives date back to before ABB bought Baldor, so I have had no luck getting help from ABB on those, they just are not that interested once they dumped the old product lines and started labeling the ABB drives as Baldor.

But Baldor originally got into the VFD business by buying a small VFD mfr in Seattle called Sweo Drives. Sweo continued making all of the drives for Baldor, including the 15H, for a number of years. But Baldor decided to close the Seattle facility and move it to Ft. Smith, Arkansas. 99% of the people in Seattle however refused to go and quit. The point of this story is that a number of them started their own company after ABB bought Baldor and jettisoned the Baldor/Sweo drives, and all they do now is service and rebuild those old versions.

https://www.practecllc.com/index.phtml

They won't do it for free because their costs can no longer be absorbed into new product sales, but they can and will help if it's worth it for you to pay them.

But here's the other side of that. If this drive was sitting and not being used for more than a year or so, it may need more than just breaking the code, the capacitors may need to be reformed. Just the act of powering it up may damage them, if that hasn't happened already. It might not be worth the effort.


----------



## MOA (Mar 12, 2008)

Alphabetically - 22957 = BBIEG Password: ADMIT , HONEST , RUN , FORWARD , (best guesses). Good luck


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The 5 digits are not a password hint they are used by abb to cross reference a 4 digit number

Most of us hate entering passwords especially one digit at a time so it starts at 9999 i would try 8999


----------



## MOA (Mar 12, 2008)

Wrong AGAIN. Over thought that one by a MILE !!!!


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

About 20 years ago i was a mechanic working in a juice plant where a new electrician decided to set all the drives to 60 hertz and password lock them during a shut down. None of our other electricians really understood drives back then. 
He refused to tell anyone the password as he insisted that running a motor at anything other than 60 hertz damaged the motor (this disabled pid loops on pumps maintaining level and messed up a bunch of other stuff).
We tried to run for a few hours an all hell was breaking loose which was causing me a nightmare so i speed read a manual and started factory flashing the drives and reprogramming them. (i had a back ground in electronics, computers and cnc so it didn't seem that complicated)

Next day they fired that guy. Moved me to electrical and employed a master electrician to train me. I ended up teaching the master how to program drives and work with analog controls he taught me the trade.


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for all replies. I've already tried all variations of *999, those didnt work. I guess worst case scenario, I have to try all 10000 passwords.


----------



## MOA (Mar 12, 2008)

electriciantalk.com/f28/hydrovar-password-37772/ A long shot. Good luck


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

7734
That’s one of our favorites for boiler plants. Look at it upside down.


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

I just figured out the password. I tried every number from 0 to 9999 starting at 0.The password was 9998.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

9999 is the master password. Or was when I sold the drives. I guess 9998 was close enough......lol


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

SCR said:


> I just figured out the password. I tried every number from 0 to 9999 starting at 0.The password was 9998.


 LOL. They put a lot of thought into that one...


I came across one where they had used the security code lockout, then made an engraved nameplate with the unlock code and put it on the outside of the door, right below the keypad. I never understood the logic of that move.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> LOL. They put a lot of thought into that one...
> I came across one where they had used the security code lockout, then made an engraved nameplate with the unlock code and put it on the outside of the door, right below the keypad. I never understood the logic of that move.


It was 9999 for the 15 and 18 H controls. I had to unlock several.


----------

